# Jalen Rose will sign with Phoenix



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

RealGM...


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

> *Rose On The Verge With Phoenix *
> 
> 2nd November, 2006 - 8:31 pm
> 
> ...


Good pick up, I wish that the Lakers had picked him up though...


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Sucks for a Heat fan, just yesterday David Aldridge said Miami was getting him, but it seems money is an issue.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

UD40 said:


> Sucks for a Heat fan, just yesterday David Aldridge said Miami was getting him, but it seems money is an issue.



? 

You mean _isn't_ an issue. The Suns can only give him less money
then the Heat can. I'm not sure if I like this. We really have great
depth, but I just hope Rose doesn't start whining about PT.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Meh, I don't like this.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Meh, I don't like this.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

don't know why laker fans want jalen so bad. we're jampacked at the positions he can play, and we're built for the future. you don't get a good team by just throwing a bunch of good players onto a roster.

phoenix doesn't really need him either. how much playing time would he get anyways?


----------



## InfinitePulse (Nov 3, 2006)

At this point, I don't think he'll whine about PT... I didn't even remember him being on the Knick's roster...

He'll be a good pickup for any team who needs a role player, but he has a star player's mentality, and that's a shame.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

he definitely wants substantial playing time. that's why he's not going to detroit.

besides that, he has plenty teams fishing for his services.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

There's no way he's going to play more than 10 minutes per game. And even that is more than we can afford to give. 

I say sign him and then trade him for a free second round pick ASAP! Haha


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> There's no way he's going to play more than 10 minutes per game. And even that is more than we can afford to give.
> 
> I say sign him and then trade him for a free second round pick ASAP! Haha


He's going to be trade bait with the contract he is going to get. I think
he'll get 15 minutes per game. He could play backup point and have LB and Marcus
worry about scoring. Imagine a lineup of
PG - Rose
SG - LB
SF - Banks (Rose would guard the sfs)
PF - Jumane Jones or James
C - Amare Stoudemire

I doubt are offense would go down very much.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Dr.Seuss said:


> He's going to be trade bait with the contract he is going to get. I think
> he'll get 15 minutes per game. He could play backup point and have LB and Marcus
> worry about scoring. Imagine a lineup of
> PG - Rose
> ...



I don't like the squeeze that puts on Raja Bell or Marcus Banks. I don't think Rose's passing is good enough or he has near the speed to allow him to be the fulltime backup PG. He is not a pass-first type of player, and I have problems with envisioning him being just a role rlayer. If he's any good as a roleplayer, I don't think he'd have been ditched by a couple teams now. On paper adding him looks good...

If he wants on the team without any promise of playing time, cool. But I just don't see that happening.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i think miami will probably get him.


----------



## WildByNature (Jul 13, 2005)

I think Jalen Rose wants to win a championship more then anything and Phoenix gives him a better chance.

Hold on a minute just found this on ESPN.com



> Updated: Nov. 3, 2006, 1:21 AM ET
> Free agent Rose getting hard pitches from Suns, HeatBy Marc Stein
> ESPN.com
> 
> ...


If signed, I see the Suns looking like...
C- KT / Burke / Marks
F- Diaw / Amare / Ju Jo
F- Matrix / JR / Rose (until he is in game shape)
G- Bell / LB / Pike
G- Nash / Banks

And by the trade deadline, KT or JR could be traded to get a Rent-A-Player Center. Not only that but Rose can be a big relief for the Matrix.


----------



## Effen (Apr 21, 2006)

I dont see them gettin rid of KT...not yet at least.

I dno how good Rose will fit here...definately add another veteran to our bench and make it that much deeper. But what can Phoenix expect from Rose do you think?


----------



## CaliCool (Nov 5, 2004)

I don't see how Rose will fit here. Look at this.

Phoenix starts off with of course, Steve Nash being their floor general. The usual bread and butter passing of Nash to open guys. Raja Bell to provide tough perimeter defense and Shawn Marion along with Kurt Thomas to provide inside defense. Boris Diaw is like the tweener. During those situations, he can either further create for others or score when he has the opportunity. (Letting the game come to him) Diaw isn't that great of an outside shooter though which lessens his threat but nevertheless, his speed and handling along with passing makes him a valuable piece in the lineup.

After a while, Diaw will be subbed by Amare. And when Nash comes out, Diaw will be their primary playmaker which allows LB and MB to concentrate on scoring so I don't see where the logic of Rose letting LB and MB concentrate on scoring is coming from. We already have that. Diaw can give us 37 plus minutes on the floor and his effect is similar to Marion, silent but deadly. The 9 man rotation (Nash, Bell, Diaw, Marion, Thomas, Amare, Barbosa, Banks, Jones) if polished will give the maximum efficiency and I honestly don't see how Jalen will fit in. What will he provide? Bench scoring which Amare to an extent, Barbosa and Banks already is providing. And you can't tell me that Jalen is any faster than Barbosa and Banks. Which makes him in my opinion a slow perimeter player who can score when called upon too but really won't create much for the other players. His best years are behind him. The only thing I see here is if he plays on the same floor with Nash. That will make him another scoring threat but we don't really need that much. We have Diaw setting screens here and there, Raja, Barbosa, and the others spotting up. Marion cutting. It's all good.

Jalen Rose can still be an insurance though and can play a role lesser than Finley's. (coming off the bench to provide veteran leadership and scoring) I'm not counting him out yet but he really won't make the team WAY better. If someone goes down though he will be really valuable to Phoenix.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

I don't see Rose making much of any impact during he regular season. I see his role coming into play more during the playoffs and Finals. His veteran status and experience could help prevent an Eddie House like collapse during the post-season.

Just like any other vet who ahas come in here over the last few seasons Jackson, Thomas, etc. He would fit in really easily and be able to score and contribute right out of the gate.

All in all it would be a nice add, especially for the post-season.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

Taking away minutes from Barbosa is a bad idea.

However, sending James Jones to the bench in favor of Rose just might be an upgrade. Rose would also keep the pressure on Banks to perform.

Rose gives us a versitle vet with something to prove. Sounds a lot like Tim Thomas. Sing him up... Mike D will make it work.

Our team is looking deep and scary.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Lukasbmw said:


> Taking away minutes from Barbosa is a bad idea.
> 
> However, sending James Jones to the bench in favor of Rose just might be an upgrade. Rose would also keep the pressure on Banks to perform.
> 
> ...


I'm not so sure Rose is an upgrade over James. Even if he hits the threes as much, the defensive drop off is tremendous. James has gotten much better at disrupting shots with those long arms of his. I don't like taking minutes from any of the guys we have right now. To me, Eric Piatkowski can fulfill the same role that Jalen Rose would fill for our team. Yes, Jalen is a better passer, but it's been years since he's been able to use that to help his team. And when he handles the ball his shooting percentages fall off because he can't create his own shot very well anymore.

I don't think it's pressure that Banks needs. I think it's confidence with his abilities and in the system, and he isn't going to have that come playoff time if he's spent even more time on the bench.

Jalen to Miami!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

On Jalen Rose's site in his blog he says he's a Sun!


----------



## WildByNature (Jul 13, 2005)

Recently waived Rose will sign with Suns
ESPN.com news services


The Jalen Rose sweepstakes appear to be over.

The winner? Phoenix.

According to his personal blog at JalenRose.com, Rose has chosen to play in Phoenix after being courted by the Suns, Miami Heat and Detroit Pistons. Rose was bought out by the New York Knicks during the preseason.

"Being waived by the New York Knicks has created an opportunity for me to find a team to play on that will hopefully get me back into the playoffs with a realistic opportunity to win a NBA Championship," Rose wrote. "I am lucky and thankful to the numerous teams that have shown interest in me over the past few days, in particular Joe Dumars and my hometown Pistons and Pat Riley and the Miami Heat.

"Choosing the next chapter in my career has been difficult but I am proud to announce that I am now a member of the ... PHOENIX SUNS. I look forward to getting this season started and hope to see you at the Larry O'Brian championship trophy presentation in June. The stage is set, now its time to grind!"

Rose e-mailed the link to his Web site to selected media outlets, including ESPN.com. 

Terms have not been released. The NBA veteran minimum salary is $1,178,348. The Suns have only $1.5 million of their cap exception remaining.

Rose secured a buyout from the Knicks worth $14.5 million this season.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Well, I guess we'll see how it works out. I just hope he finds our bench comfortable. :biggrin:


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

If he doesn't complain about playing time I can see this working. I do want to see Starbosa on the court as much as possible off the bench, but J-Rose can provide us with some depth at the 1, 2, and 3 positions. Nice signing if he doesn't whine.


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

we dont need more scoring, when are we going to get more size, rebounding, and defense?


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

will ya'll stop whining about the potential for Jalen to whine about playing time....he's a veteran who knows he is on the downward part of his career....the guy just wants to win...why do you think it was between the Heat and the Suns for his services?...b/c he wants to win a championship now and both of those teams offer the best chances at a ring...and b/c both of those teams know he will be a solid addition to their depth and he can help the team meet their goals...Jalen might be a step lower than he was in his prime but he still adds a veteran player who knows the game and can create mismatches when he's on the court...and about defense, like the Suns are built to win games on defense anyway, I mean really...the Suns chances to win the title still depends on Amare's health tho...


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Yep, they have reached an agreement and he will be in uniform vs. the Spurs.


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

It is great new for Phoenix Suns, because we got player who will give us more experience and we probably will start play mopre brainy and won't be so fast... To be Fast is good, but not always...


----------

